#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Сравнение английского и испанского переводов Tsewang Jigme Tsarong.

## Вадим Асадулин

FORMULÁRIO DECOMPOSIÇÃO, INDICAÇÕES EDOSAGEM DEMEDICAMENTOS TIBETANOS. 
Compilado por: Tsewang Jigme Tsarong.
Traduzido por:Williams Ribeiro de FariasDra. Yeda Ribeiro de Farias.
Título original: Handbook of Traditional Tibetan Drugs:Their Nomenclature, Composition, Use and Dosage © 1986 Tibetan Medical PublicationsKalimpong, Dist. Darjeeling, Índi
http://ru.scribd.com/doc/88800226/67/BDUD-RTZI-RIL-DKAR
М. б. кто поможет скачать одним документом, чтоб не тратить время на ручное перетаскивание по частям?
Интересно сравнить испанский и английский варианты.

----------


## Alex

Это португальский, не испанский.

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.12.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

То-то я думаю, откуда закорючки у букв, которых нет в испанском! Я смотрел прописи составов, названия заболеваний, на первый взгляд разница не велика. 
Получил сегодня впервые лекарство, изготовленное в городе  Хух-Хо́то, КНР.
bdud rtzi ril dkar, བདུད་རྩི་རིལ་དཀར།, [deu-tzi rheel-kar] – ‘White pill of Nectar’. По данным T. J. Tsarong, опубликованным в 1986 г., в ‘Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs, their nomenclature, composition, use and dosage’, издательства ‘Tibetan medical publications’, г. Kalimpong, состоит из: Ash of a fossilized stone* (Bya-rdo), Hedychium spicatum, black salt, Hippophae rhamnoides, Piper longum.
Use and Action: digestive and promotes stomachal heat, disintegrates stomachal tumours and mucus, removes Bad-kan sKya-rbab, dries up ‘or** and dMu-chu***, acts like a nectar for colic, and ‘cold’ parasites***. Dosage: 2-3 gms daily with hot water. Улучшает расщепление и всасывание пищи, повышает Огненную Теплоту желудка, разрушает слизь и опухоли желудка, устраняет Bad-kan sKya-rbab, высушивает 'or и dMu-chu, действует как нектар при спастических болях и паразитарных заболеваниях холодного типа. Применять по 2,0-3,0- ежедневно с горячей водой. (*) Дословный перевод с английского: пепел из ископаемого камня. 
(**) 'or, обменные нарушения, при которых Основная Сущность и отходы: пот, моча и др. смешиваются и попадают в печень, а затем скапливаются между мышцами и кожей.
(**) dMu-chu – это Bad-kan, которая поражает все жизненные органы и сосуды, является одной из шестнадцати болезней gCong nad, первично блокирующие Пульсирующие Потоки.
(***) Srin, паразитирующий организм, Тибетская Медицина различает их 84.000 разновидностей. Холодные srin не являются причиной некоторых видов воспалений и лихорадок.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

66. BDUD-RTZI RIL-DKAR (deu-tzi ril-car - Pílula Branca de Néctar).
Composição: Cinzas de uma pedra fossilizada (Bya-rdo), Hedychium spicatum, salnegro, Hippophae rhamnoides, Piper longum.
Indicação e Ação:
-Digestivo e aumenta o calor do estômago-Desintegra tumores gástricos e muco-Remove Bad-kan sKya-rbab
-Resseca „or [15] e dMu-chu [16]
-Age como néctar nas cólicas e parasitas “frios” [17]
Posologia: 2 a 3 g. diárias com água quente.
[15] Um distúrbio metabólico no qual os nutrientes essenciais e os resíduos corporais (suor, urina etc.) estão misturados, penetrando o fígado. A partir deste órgão, localizam-se entre os tecidos musculares e a pele.
[16] Este é um tipo de Bad-kan que afeta todos os órgãos vitais e ocos do corpo (ver nota 24). Pertence também ao grupo de dezesseis doenças gCong-nad e cursaprincipalmente com o bloqueio dos fluidos corporais.
[17] A medicina tibetana reconhece 84.000 parasitas e microorganismos. Os microorganismos “frios” não causam qualquer processo inflamatório ou febre.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Нашел ещё один текст этого же автора.
FUNDAMENTOS DA MEDICINA TIBETANA:
http://ru.scribd.com/doc/88800732/ts...92903-phpapp01
Tsewang Jigme Tsarong, J.G. Drakton, L. Chomphel.
Traduzido para a língua portuguesa por Williams Ribeiro de Farias.
Dra. Yeda Ribeiro de Farias.
И, правда, не испанский, а португальский, лишняя тренировка не повредит, с португальского переводил атлас языка.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Получил новое лекарство.
80. Gur-gum bcu gsum, ‘Safflower 13’. Лекарство изготовлено в аптеке Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, Королевства Непал, г. Катманду. По данным T. J. Tsarong, опубликованным в 1986 г., в ‘Handbook of Traditional Tibetan drugs, their nomenclature, composition, use and dosage’, издательства ‘Tibetan medical publications’, г. Kalimpong, состоит из Carthamus tinctorius, Eugenia caryophyllata, elephant’s gallstone, rhino’s horn, vermilion, Santalum album, Caesalpinia bonducella, musk, Aconitum heterophyllum, Saussurea lappa, Terminalia chebula, Terminalia belerica, Emblica officinalis. Use and Action: hepatic tonic, malfunction of the liver from improper food, beverage, or poisoning, trauma of the kidneys, difficulty in micturition and at times without any control over urination, pain on one side of the head from infections. Dosage: 2-3 gms once daily either in the morning or at noon with hot water. Стимулирует функцию печени при употреблении недоброкачественных пищевых продуктов, напитков и отравлениях; устраняет гемикранию при инфекциях; применяется при травмах почек, дизурии и энурезе. Принимать по 2,0-3,0 утром или в обед с горячей водой.
Посмотрим, что пишут португальцы.
80. GUR-GUM 13, (Carthamus 13).
Composição: Carthamus tinctorius, Eugenia caryophyllata, cálculo biliar de elefante, chifre de rinoceronte, sulfeto de mercúrio, Santalum album, Caesalpinea bonducella, almíscar, Aconitum heterophyllum, Saussurea lappa, Terminalia chebula, Terminalia belerica, Emblica officinalis.
Indicação e Ação:
-Fortalece o fígado
-Disfunção hepática causada por dieta ou comportamento inadequadosou por intoxicação
-Lesão renal
-Dificuldade na micção e às vezes sem qualquer controle sobre amesma
-Dor hemicraniana causada por processos infecciosos
Posologia: 2 a 3 g. uma vez por dia pela manhã ou ao anoitecer com água quente.

----------

